# British M marrying egyptian F in egypt. CONI PAPER HELP!!!



## jonbev78

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post.. I am a British male engaged to an Egyptian female. I shall be spending a few weeks in Egypt and we are planning on getting married. She said i need to get Certificate of no independent to show Egyptian authorities.

I wanted to ask if someone knows how long this will take to get and can i get it in Egypt at the British Embassy. I need this paper within a week if its possible as i have another job coming off in Kuwait and want my newly wed to live with me in Kuwait.

I live and work in Kuwait and i don't know when the next time i will be in the UK so that is not an option.

Any help will be much appreciated.

Regards


----------



## hurghadapat

jonbev78 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is my first post.. I am a British male engaged to an Egyptian female. I shall be spending a few weeks in Egypt and we are planning on getting married. She said i need to get Certificate of no independent to show Egyptian authorities.
> 
> I wanted to ask if someone knows how long this will take to get and can i get it in Egypt at the British Embassy. I need this paper within a week if its possible as i have another job coming off in Kuwait and want my newly wed to live with me in Kuwait.
> 
> I live and work in Kuwait and i don't know when the next time i will be in the UK so that is not an option.
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated.
> 
> Regards


What is a "Certificate of no Independant"


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> What is a "Certificate of no Independant"




Was just about to ask the same thing lol


----------



## sabrina2001

I think jonbev78 means this is what he needs -

"A Certificate of No Impediment" (CNI) is a certificate which confirms there are no objections to your proposed marriage.

If you are getting married overseas, you may be asked to prove that you are single or that you are allowed to marry. In most cases, you will be able to obtain a CNI for this purpose. You should check with the authorities in the country where you are getting married if you need a CNI.


----------



## LAKScot

Hi Jonbev,

My CONI took 2 weeks from application to receiving it in Scotland (I believe it's 3 weeks in England). Your banns get posted in your local registry office for the 2 (or 3 weeks).

If you are already living in the country where you will marry, (ie Egypt), you are right in thinking it can be applied for at the British Embassy / Consulate, however, I dont think it's something you can get 'same day'. You have to be resident in the country for a certain length of time (sorry I have no idea how long) before you can apply.

Sorry I can't be of more help, but it would be worth ringing the Embassy / Consulate in Cairo. 

Congrats on your future nuptials


----------



## Lanason

LAKScot said:


> Hi Jonbev,
> 
> My CONI took 2 weeks from application to receiving it in Scotland (I believe it's 3 weeks in England). Your banns get posted in your local registry office for the 2 (or 3 weeks).
> 
> If you are already living in the country where you will marry, (ie Egypt), you are right in thinking it can be applied for at the British Embassy / Consulate, however, I dont think it's something you can get 'same day'. You have to be resident in the country for a certain length of time (sorry I have no idea how long) before you can apply.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of more help, but it would be worth ringing the Embassy / Consulate in Cairo.
> 
> Congrats on your future nuptials



I learn something new every day - all this is new to me .... :clap2:

thanks for posting


----------



## SHendra

I married an Egyptian in 2007. And was able to do the statement thing at the Embassy and got it in the same day. Had my lawyer and my ex husband with me. It was also done in both languages. 

However 1 this may of been altered/changed a little bit but what was a costy and lengthy thing for me was to go with the statement proving I was free to marry etc I had to make sure I had all my original certificates proving so. In my case I was a widow so I had to show my first husband death certficiate and our marriage one. Be same for say a divorcee would have to show their papers to. Or if never married before proof of that somehow too. I didn't have all these papers so had to get mine sent from the UK.

Just giving a little insight there make sure before you go if your doing it in UK or Egypt that you have these papers on hand. Originals too!!


----------



## jonbev78

Yeah i called the British Embassy today in Cairo and they said i can get the CONI paper in a week. I called the Register office in Scotland and they said it will take 15days to get. So when i get to Cairo next week we will go to Embassy and do the paper. They said it will cost 1000 Egyptian pounds.

The CONI is a Certificate of no independant, just saying that you are single and free to marry.

Jon


----------



## jonbev78

LAKScot said:


> Hi Jonbev,
> 
> My CONI took 2 weeks from application to receiving it in Scotland (I believe it's 3 weeks in England). Your banns get posted in your local registry office for the 2 (or 3 weeks).
> 
> If you are already living in the country where you will marry, (ie Egypt), you are right in thinking it can be applied for at the British Embassy / Consulate, however, I dont think it's something you can get 'same day'. You have to be resident in the country for a certain length of time (sorry I have no idea how long) before you can apply.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of more help, but it would be worth ringing the Embassy / Consulate in Cairo.
> 
> Congrats on your future nuptials


Thankyou for your help. I called the Embassy today in Cairo and they explained everything and said it will take a week to do. She did not mention that i had to be a resident.I am currently living in Kuwait as that is where my job is. I could have done the paper here in Kuwait but it would have took longer. We are getting married in Sharm at our home then will be returning to Kuwait for two years.

Thankyou 

Jon


----------



## LAKScot

Excellent John, glad you can get the paper within a week  I had heard (jungle drums) you had to be living in the country for a certain length of time (21 days rings a bell). Not actually a 'resident', just 'present in the country'. Apologies for my wrong choice of words!

Hope all goes well


----------



## firstfossil

Marrying in Egypt is a relatively quick and painless process UNLESS the the woman is Muslim and the man is not.


----------



## Macko54

*update on marriage paperwork*

Hello
I was interested to read your story. I am abut to embark on the administrative nightmare of marrying an Egyptian...of course it s all worth it in the end but I have no idea where to begin. 
I live in London, he lives in Egypt at the moment I make around 3 or 4 trips per year to see him, we have been together for 2 years. We want to get married but how and where can one find information on the process or the rules of what you can and can't do. What documents are needed and where to get them from.
Any help or advice on the first step would be very much appreciated. 
Many thanks
M


----------



## hurghadapat

Macko54 said:


> Hello
> I was interested to read your story. I am abut to embark on the administrative nightmare of marrying an Egyptian...of course it s all worth it in the end but I have no idea where to begin.
> I live in London, he lives in Egypt at the moment I make around 3 or 4 trips per year to see him, we have been together for 2 years. We want to get married but how and where can one find information on the process or the rules of what you can and can't do. What documents are needed and where to get them from.
> Any help or advice on the first step would be very much appreciated.
> Many thanks
> M


Your boyfriend being an Egyptian will know exactly where to go and what to do to marry in Egypt....also a sticky at top of page ...Living in Egypt....tells you about marrying in Egypt.


----------



## Macko54

Ok, well thank you and I will check the other posts as you suggest...but my Egyptian fiance doesn't know "exactly where to go and what to do to marry in Egypt"...If he did know all of these details there would be no need for me to be asking for advice on here. 
Blessings 
M


----------



## hurghadapat

Macko54 said:


> Ok, well thank you and I will check the other posts as you suggest...but my Egyptian fiance doesn't know "exactly where to go and what to do to marry in Egypt"...If he did know all of these details there would be no need for me to be asking for advice on here.
> Blessings
> M



I assume that you would know where to go and what to do to marry in the UK....so sorry if he's telling you that he doesn't know what to do in Egypt then i would be asking the reason why


----------



## txlstewart

Sounds fishy to me...... MMD


----------

